# Do Auto Racing Teams Have Catering Staff?



## deutschman (Mar 14, 2012)

So I am currently employed but am looking for a new opportunity. I feel that I have learned a lot at my job and have expanded my knowledge base to the point that this job can not offer me anything but an income.
I would like to add that the only thing that really gives me insane amounts of joy besides food is cars and racing.
I was driving along enjoying my incredible car when I thought about catering for racing teams.
This would be the perfect job for me. Cars and cooking in one place!!! How does it get better? It doesn't.
Any ways does anyone on Chef Talk know of any opportunities in CA for a job like this? Does it even exists? Maybe there are larger companies that cater to racing teams? How can you spend three or four days at a track with out feeding your team?
This would be a dream job for me.
I have worked as a butcher, line cook, deli worker, ran a small burger bar, worked at the Bohemian Club (city and Grove locations), a few other random jobs here and there, and am now a Sous Chef at a company in SF CA. Sadly I have had a lot of negative experiences with alcoholic/drugy bosses and co-workers (maybe part of the culinary underworld?) and am ready to move on to a clean work environment where people are dedicated and passionate about what they are doing. I am a really hard dedicated worker with a  lot of skills and potential and am done with working at small, go no where, end of the road jobs. I love learning new things, and am a big believer that the best way to learn something new is to jump in and get your hands dirty. I have taught my self everything from welding and rebuilding engines, to full mash beer brewing and fine charcuterie skills.
Any ideas?

Cheers!


----------



## papa perry (Dec 14, 2005)

Usually it is one of the truck drivers that does the cooking for a team.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I did some work for Bill France back in the day at DIS. At that time all catering had to go through the Speedway and you didn't work for any one team. There certainly are teams that do their own cooking but none I'm aware of have a dedicated culinary staff. If they did they would likely be after some one with a lot of experience simply because there are so many others just like yourself that would like to be associated with racing and they would probably only employ a single Chef.

If you live near a major Speedway call and talk to human resources.

If your looking for interim work associated with a motor sport  you will have far more luck getting employment during events like the Sturgis or Daytona bike rally. Just don't expect a drug and alcohol free environment.


----------

